
How to really assess a good vs. awesome Java developer when hiring? - javinpaul
https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4m6wvd/how_to_really_assess_a_good_vs_awesome_java/
======
sharemywin
post a salary that's at least 50% over market. And go from there. you'll know
them when you see them.

